# DBOL 1500 ct.



## Jdubfrost (Apr 7, 2016)

Couldn't decide between pink thais(Anabol) or blue hearts(Danabol ds). So I got both lol.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 7, 2016)

I forgot to say I started the March danabol ds and will be reviewing in a few weeks.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice! I used to eat naposim dbol like candy.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 9, 2016)

Lucky I heard those were the best. The Russian ones


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 9, 2016)

Little update I've been taking the blue hearts for three days now and pumps are amazing. I was already on test, tren, and npp but pumps are way more intense now so that's a good sign.


----------



## werewolf (Apr 19, 2016)

Jdubfrost said:


> Lucky I heard those were the best. The Russian ones



Do you mean naposim? They are actually from Moldova. Former USSR.
Naposim was one of my first candies.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 20, 2016)

That's what he said. Russia Moldova same thing.


----------

